# Does my husband need a SIN Number?



## Laduska on the Road (May 13, 2009)

Greetings,

I have a question on if my husband needs to get a SIN number. 

My husband is a professional computer consultant. He has and will be working in Canada for 6 to 9 months this year. He has been returning to the States every weekend since mid-March when he started the project. He is working in Canada on an approved work permit. He is paid in American dollars to our incorporated business in the States as a consultant. He is and will be paying 2009 US corporate and income taxes on this income, as he is being paid in American Dollars to his American business bank account. He is also being paid all of his expense reimbursements in American dollars too, thru the American division of the international company that he is being sub-contracted to. He is not being paid as an individual, but his corporation in the USA is being paid.

We now want to spend the summer in Canada. He has rented a short-term lease apt. for the next 4 months, which becomes month-to-month lease after the initial 4 month period. He would like to rent some furniture for the place, but the Canadian furniture leasing company will not rent to him unless he has a SIN number. As the furniture rental is a business expense, he was going to pay the rental charges with his business credit card. In reading thru the Canadian govt. web site about getting a SIN number, it doesn't really address his situation. Should he get a SIN number, and if so what are the ramifications for that?? Does getting a SIN number make him liable for Canadian taxes on his wages that are being paid (in American dollars) to him as president of his own American corporation in the USA??

We live about 8 hours away, I do want to bring some of our household goods to Canada for the summer (dishes, towels, kitchen items, linens, small household items, plus our laptop computer, printer, scanner, fax machine, etc.). We are bringing our dog and 2 cats up for 3 months this summer. We do not plan to move any of our furniture, as it is too short a time period. That is why, we thought we would rent a bit of furniture, bring some small incidental things up from home and fill in the rest with IKEA, if required. 

Has anyone on the Canada Ex-Pat Forum been in this situation? Any insights on what to do and how to resolve this dilemma would be truly appreciated. Thank you. Looking forward to hearing from the others on this Forum.

Cheers - Laduska on the Road


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Laduska on the Road said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have a question on if my husband needs to get a SIN number.
> 
> ...


He cannot have/does not qualify for a SIN unless he is a authorized resident in Canada which he will not be. He is strictly a visitor.


----------



## Laduska on the Road (May 13, 2009)

*SIN Number Requirement*



Auld Yin said:


> He cannot have/does not qualify for a SIN unless he is a authorized resident in Canada which he will not be. He is strictly a visitor.


Thank you Auld Yin. I had a feeling that this was the case, as his situation is a bit different. We are looking into renting furnishings thru the corporation instead of as an individual. I'm sure all will be solved. 

We are looking forward to the summer and perhaps meeting others on this forum that are in the Toronto area.

Cheers - Laduska on the Road.


----------

